# Best potato salad recipe?



## bwn_us

hi all. this is my first time on this site but i have already found some great ideas. After seeing the wealth of knowledge of the users i decided to ask for some help. i am a member of the loyal order of the mosse aka mosse club. we all take turns cooking at the lodge on fridays. next friday is my wife and my turn.we have cooked steaks, baked taters, garlic toast and got rave reviews but this time we are changing it up. the menu is barbequed chicken, brett's (me) baked beans, tater salad, and homemade biscuits.now the chicken,baked beans and biscuits are on lock. but the tator salad i am not so sure. my wife uses my moms recipe and its just bland. now i cant tell mama that and ask what to do, so i thoght i would as the users here. if possible with the recipe include one for serving 6-10 for home use and one for serving 40-50 for use at the lodge. anyhelp is greatly appreciated.
thanks, brett sr.


----------



## Katie H

Don't know if my recipe will fit your bill, but it won a cooking contest in Washington, DC in 1969.  Here it is if you wish to try it:

*KATIE’S POTATO SALAD*

(Serves 6)​    4 cups cooked potatoes, diced
    ½ cup cucumber, peeled seeded and finely minced
1 small onion, finely minced
  ¾ tsp. celery seed
  3 hardboiled eggs
  1½ tsp. salt
  ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
  1½ cups sour cream
  ½ cup mayonnaise
  ¼ cup Rosé wine vinegar
  1 tsp. prepared mustard
  Romaine lettuce leaves, for serving
  Sliced hardboiled eggs, for serving
  Paprika, for garnish

  Separate egg whites from yolks.  Set yolks aside and chop whites.  Mix together lightly the potatoes, cucumber, onion, celery seed, chopped egg whites, salt, and pepper.  In a small bowl or in a blender or food processor, combine egg yolks, sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, and mustard.

  If using a bowl, mash egg yolks and blend all ingredients until smooth.  If using a blender or food processor, blend until creamy.  Add to the potato mixture and toss until all vegetables are well coated.  Refrigerate overnight before serving.

  To serve, line a large salad bowl with lettuce leaves.  Spoon the potato salad into bowl, top with slices or egg and sprinkle generously with paprika.


----------



## kadesma

I use Yukon gold potatoes cube them and dress with oil and vinegar, then I add diced red onion, hard cooked eggs,cubed, celery diced, dill pickles if you like them sweet can be used as well instead of dill, diced crisp bacon, add mayo and mix well I then add just enough mustard to give it a slight tint. some fresh chopped parsley for extra color and flavor and give it a taste..If you like a tartness add some more vinegar..Salt and pepper
My dh  loves it this way.
kadesma


----------



## jabbur

Maybe give us an idea of the recipe you usually use and we can suggest ways to perk it up so you won't have to learn a whole new recipe.


----------



## Clienta

When I cater or bring a dish, everyone always asks for this particular potato salad. It's super easy, pototoes, peas & red onion tossed in dill mayo. Mix mayo, dijon mustard & lots of fresh dill, s&p, let sit in the fridge then toss with potato, peas & onion untul well coated. If you want to change it up, you can add blanched green beans or asparagus, hard boiled egg, or red/orange/yellow pepper for some color. Enjoy & have fun hosting!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I'm "famous" (lol!!) for this one.  It virtually accompanies me - by request - to nearly every food outing I'm invited to.  Heart attack on a plate, but rich enough & strongly flavored enough to stand up to the best barbecue.

 
                "Breezy Blue Cheese Potato Salad" 
 
 
     3 pounds "White Rose" potatoes (or any other thin-skinned 
      waxy white potato of your choice)
     1 cup minced red or Vidalia onion - or shallots 
     6 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and quartered lengthwise
     1 16-ounce container of sour cream
     1/2 cup mayonnaise
     2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 cup crumbled blue cheese + extra for sprinkling             over the top for garnish
     1 teaspoon salt
     1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
     1 teaspoon paprika
     Parsley for garnish
 
     Cook the unpeeled potatoes in boiling water until tender when pierced with a thin knife or skewer and drain.  As soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still warm, cut them into large chunks and place in a large bowl with the onion and the hard-boiled eggs.  In another bowl mix the sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, blue cheese, salt, pepper, and paprika.  Pour over the potatoes and mix gently.  Garnish with the extra crumbled blue cheese & parsley and refrigerate until ready to serve.
 
 
(I doubled the above recipe for a large platter I brought to a tailgate party.  The above "as is" would probably serve anywhere from 6 to 8 people depending on what else you were serving and how much they like blue cheese.  Simply multiply accordingly.)


----------



## Alix

Wow these all sound great. Breezy, have you ever tried feta instead of blue cheese? Think it would be too sharp in that recipe?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Alix - I've never been a fan of feta in creamy preparations, but that's just personal preference.

I do make a "Greek Potato Salad" that's essentially just a "Greek Salad" with cooked potatoes subbing for the lettuce.  Pretty much just potatoes, white wine vinegar & extra-virgin olive oil, fresh lemon juice, chopped fresh dill, diced red onions, chopped Kalamata olives, diced cucumber, & lots of crumbled feta cheese, of course.  Basically whatever you'd add to your favorite Greek Salad minus the lettuce & adding cooked potatoes.


----------



## msmofet

Potato Salad 

Red potatoes - washed, unpeeled & cubed,  boiled in salted water
Celery - chopped fine
Scallions - chopped fine, green included
Fresh parsley - chopped fine
Mayonnaise 
Sour cream
White vinegar
Dry mustard
Salt and ground black pepper

Mix all ingredients except potatoes in a bowl to taste. Add cooked potatoes and gently stir. Chill before serving.


----------



## letscook

I love potato salad with eggs, celery, cukes, onion, mayo. lil grated carrot, but hubbie doesn't he just like the potato and mayo mixed with lil mustard & dill and then lil eggs chopped up.

so when i am cooking potatoes, i add to the water, onion, dill, celery seed, lil thyme, S &p  the potatoes come out nice and flavored


----------



## Deathbysoup

My recipe is just a simple one. I don't really have approximations so I usually end up with a different amount every time.

Yukon potatoes, peeled and cut roughly 
a few hard boiled eggs
hellmann's mayo
green onions
paprika
celery
salt and pepper
mustard
fresh dill


----------



## HMGgal

My family loves this one, and I stole it from Emeril Lagasse's website: 
Emeril’s Potato salad:

6 eggs
3# new potatoes
½ lb. bacon, cut in small pieces
¾ C mayonnaise
¼ C Creole or whole grain mustard
3 TBS fresh lemon juice
1 ts hot sauce
¾  C finely chopped red onions
½  C green onions-green part only
1 TBS chopped garlic
½ ts black pepper

Cook eggs, quarter spuds and boil until fork-tender, about 12 minutes. Fry bacon and cool. Combine mayo, mustard, lemon juice, red and gren onions, garlic, salt and pepper. Blend and then add eggs, potatoes, bacon.

Potato salad is so invidividual and forgiving, too...pretty hard to mess up.


----------



## lifesaver

Mmmm! They all sound wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lyndalou

There's always Hellman's Original Potato Salad. It's always a hit.


----------



## CasperImproved

HMGgal said:


> My family loves this one, and I stole it from Emeril Lagasse's website:
> Emeril’s Potato salad:
> 
> 6 eggs
> 3# new potatoes
> ½ lb. bacon, cut in small pieces
> ¾ C mayonnaise
> ¼ C Creole or whole grain mustard
> 3 TBS fresh lemon juice
> 1 ts hot sauce
> ¾  C finely chopped red onions
> ½  C green onions-green part only
> 1 TBS chopped garlic
> ½ ts black pepper
> 
> Cook eggs, quarter spuds and boil until fork-tender, about 12 minutes. Fry bacon and cool. Combine mayo, mustard, lemon juice, red and gren onions, garlic, salt and pepper. Blend and then add eggs, potatoes, bacon.
> 
> Potato salad is so invidividual and forgiving, too...pretty hard to mess up.




Thanks for sharing... will definitely try.

Bob


----------



## Constance

I have to have sweet pickle relish, a small bit of chopped onion and another bit of minced celery in mine, along with Miracle Whip, S&P, mustard and several chopped hard-boiled eggs. 
Bacon or cheese is always welcome, but we seldom use it. 

By the way, while all the ingredients work together, the sweet pickle relish is key. Please make it the night before and let it set in the fridge. That gives the flavors time to marry, and it tastes so much better. (The same is true of pasta salad.)


----------



## JMediger

My husband makes a mashed potato salad that is to die for!  It's just potatoes (boiled, peeled and rough chopped) rough mashed with butter, mayo, yellow mustard, sweet relish and sugar.  It really is wonderful.


----------



## squeaker

Heart attack on a plate


----------



## JMediger

squeaker said:


> Heart attack on a plate...



????  Mine?


----------



## vitauta

rasolis is an eastern european style potato salad, ideally made with red skin potatoes.  it requires sour cream, hard boiled eggs, diced beets, dill pickles, ham (or spam), kipper snacks, and dill.  i've always had to set aside a small bowl of this potato salad w/o the herring too, for the you-know whos in most groups.  never had a miss with this one--never enough though.


----------



## NoraC

My best potato salad trick is Italian dressing. As soon as the potatoes are cooked and chopped, toss them with Italian dressing and let it soak in while they cool.  Proceed with your favorite potato salad recipe/veggies/dressings.


----------



## CWS4322

Welcome to DC! It depends for whom you are cooking. My "recurring nightmare" is my father saying "ich moetche kartoffle salad haben"(sorry abou the spelling errors). I make a potato salad that is oil and vinegar based. I boil "blue," "red," and white potatoes and make an "Italian like" dressing. Sorry, I don't measure and my recipes are "inspired" by others and I'm too shy to post those inspired recipes in case I violate copyright. Experiment!


----------



## vitauta

NoraC said:


> My best potato salad trick is Italian dressing. As soon as the potatoes are cooked and chopped, toss them with Italian dressing and let it soak in while they cool.  Proceed with your favorite potato salad recipe/veggies/dressings.


sounds intriguing to me, but i'm a bit confused--is the italian dressing all the dressing that is needed for this dish?  how would you finish it off--what else would you add, for instance, to complete this summer potato salad?


----------



## NoraC

vitauta said:


> sounds intriguing to me, but i'm a bit confused--is the italian dressing all the dressing that is needed for this dish?  how would you finish it off--what else would you add, for instance, to complete this summer potato salad?



You proceed as if you had done nothing to the potatoes. Follow your favorite recipe.  For a Memorial day picnic, which I shopped for today - LOL. I will use about 3 pounds of Yukon gold and a large sweet potato and toss with about a half a bottle of Italian.  While that cools, I will chop a Vidalia onion, 4 or 5 hard boiled eggs, 10 or so radishes, 1 carrot and about 3 stalks of celery. Mix those with about a cup of frozen green peas and pickle relish, about 1/3 C, I guess, but I just look at it. Then mix the veg with 2 parts mayo, 1 part yogurt and 1 part mustard. Fold into the potatoes.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

NoraC said:


> My best potato salad trick is Italian dressing. As soon as the potatoes are cooked and chopped, toss them with Italian dressing and let it soak in while they cool.  Proceed with your favorite potato salad recipe/veggies/dressings.


Spot on Nora we do the same


----------



## justplainbill

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC! It depends for whom you are cooking. My "recurring nightmare" is my father saying "ich moetche kartoffle salad haben"(sorry abou the spelling errors). I make a potato salad that is oil and vinegar based. I boil "blue," "red," and white potatoes and make an "Italian like" dressing. Sorry, I don't measure and my recipes are "inspired" by others and I'm too shy to post those inspired recipes in case I violate copyright. Experiment!


Ich auch.
Hot marinated in oil and vinegar with some chopped onions, Minors beef stock, ground pepper, parsely, and some chopped lovage or European Maggi.  For cold potato salad, the mayo with hard boiled eggs and sweet pickle relish works to.


----------



## Zhizara

NoraC said:


> My best potato salad trick is Italian dressing. As soon as the potatoes are cooked and chopped, toss them with Italian dressing and let it soak in while they cool.  Proceed with your favorite potato salad recipe/veggies/dressings.



Mine too, but I use a packet of Italian Salad Dressing Mix as the only seasoning along with a capful of vinegar.  Never any left over.


----------



## Dawgluver

Some great ideas here!  I usually make the standard Hellman's recipe, but this time I used the Italian Dressing packet, sweet relish, shallots and chive blossoms, and a mix of Hellman's Lite mayo and plain yogurt along with yellow mustard and vinegar.  It's chilling right now, but even the unchilled results were delicious!


----------



## Rocklobster

I use a Julia Child recipe. It starts with a bit of chicken stock and apple cider vinegar with chopped dill pickles, also. If anybody is interested I can post the recipe.


----------



## justplainbill

Thank's Rocky but most all of us can access Julia's recipes.  Dill certainly can be a nice complement to potatoes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just checked mine out after chillin', and it is outstanding!  Forgot to to mention I also added chopped radishes along with hard boiled eggs.  The stuff I learn here!

I could bathe in a good potato salad...


----------



## msmofet

I just made potato salad also. I cooked 1.5 lb tiny red potatoes skins on till tender. Drained them and sliced while hot then tossed with white vinegar and allowed to sit 10 minutes then placed in fridge to cooled a bit. The dressing was ground sea salt, ground peppercorns, mayo, sour cream, celery, green onion and yellow onion. I have never put eggs in my potato salad.

Like Dawgluver said even warm it is good.


----------



## taxlady

Mine is really simple. I boil organic potatoes with the skins on. When they are cooked I cut them up and sprinkle with balsamic vinegar, salt, and freshly ground pepper. When they are cold I add chopped celery and scallions, Hellmann's and maybe some yoghurt. I'll ad chopped parsley, if I'm in the mood. This is always popular.


----------



## SadieBaby.

Love the Italian dressing trick, I will try next time. I like a simple potato salad, as long as your potatoes are good (ie jersey royals) are my favourite than you don't need alot else, I like mine with fresh garden mint spring onions and chives.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My hubby and I make a potato salad that is sort of the mutant child of the potato salad my mom always made while I was growing up and the potato salad his mom always made while he was growing up adjusted to fit our mutual tastes. I don't have measurements but here are the ingredients and general prep instructions.

Salad:
Cooked red potatoes, skin on
Hard boiled eggs
Celery
Cucumber
Red delicious apple

Dressing:
Sweet pickle relish
Miracle Whip (or preferred brand salad dressing)
Powdered mustard
Granulated onion
Black pepper

Mix relish, Miracle Whip, powdered mustard, granulated onion and black pepper in a bowl. Cover and place in fridge for a half hour. Taste and adjust seasoning if needed. Dice potatoes, eggs, celery, cucumber and apple. Mix with dressing. Chill if desired.


----------



## spork

The only unusual ingredient in mine is, instead of sweat relish, I add a fine dice of sweet, pickled daikon radish, which, store-bought, is traditionally dyed a bright neon yellow.


----------



## Alroseville

I grew up in san Francisco and we bought potato Salad at herman's deli. Was white in color and had parsley on top. I can never find a recipe for it. Does anyone know how to make ? I know I did not give much info. But if you ever had it, you would know what I am asking for.


----------

